# [SQUID]Authentifizierung am AD



## fluessig (8. Mai 2003)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich user am Squid über ein Active Directory authentifizieren kann, so dass ich ein Single Sign On bekomme???? Ich sitz da jetzt schon 3 Wochen dran und komm mit pam, ldap, smb_auth und was man sonst noch alles hernehmen könnte einfach nicht weiter. Bräuchte dringend guten Rat.


----------

